#         1:  8.2

## Buh_main

,

             1:  8.2. , ,   ?
   :      .        ""  .       "1",    ,    ,      .              ... 
 __________________
   ...  , ...

----------


## zhenya17

-    -

----------


## Buh_main

> -    -


 , ,     !

----------

8,2   . ,

----------


## Virgiliy

,  !

 :               (  "    ";   );
      ":  ,  ", ":  ,  ", ":  , "      .    .

,  .   !

----------

.

----------

...        ...     ...

   ...  ,        :

  ,       .           ,    ,       .  ,    ,     , ,   .

 ,     ,          ,   , **   .

----------

1   8.2.      .       (0002).  6   3.     ->        ,  .   .  .    249. -  ,     .

----------

?

----------

119

----------

119 -     
249 -     

 :



> 


     119/249   (_922) ...

----------

,      119 ?       ,    01.01.12  30.06.12. 
   .    .     107.  ,   , /119*107.
     922     ?

"...     ,   , -        ,   ,    ,     ,          ,   ,    ,    ;"

"...   ,    ,             5  ,          ,    ,   ,         (,   .)."

----------

,              2012   119.

----------

**,  ...         ,  :
 = _12_ / _12_

     :



> ,   **


 **  (12 .)  **  ()?

----------

..     ,   249     230,   ,  ? ,  ,  2012      .     ?

----------

...

  ,                  ...

----------

?

----------

,        ,        .       .

----------

?

   ?

,   119      01.01.12 - 30.06.12   107?

----------

,     01.01.2012 .     .

----------

> ?
> 
>    ?
> 
> ,   119      01.01.12 - 30.06.12   107?


  ,        50%.

     . 
     .

----------

...                 ...

 ...

----------

,          ,      249    ..

----------

...

 ,           :
1.      
2.            
3.

----------

,    9 ,     249  ?         ?

----------

,

----------

[quote=";53743463"]     ,       [
   .
: .8.2.-1.0.44.1.        6 .       ":  ,  ".       01.01.2012-30.06.2012   12000 .        .   2013   (     01.02.2012-31.01.2013)       12000*217/250,     


> (_922) ...


          ,   , -
           , 
   ,        ,    
    ,   * 
      ,      , 
  ,   * ;
     (12000-2000)*217/250.
          1  .

----------

**,             ...   ,   XXI     , ..   ...

:
  ,    ,    


 ,    ,    

:
**   6 
**   12

----------

> **,             ...   ,   XXI     , ..   ...
> 
> :
>   ,    ,    
> 
> 
>  ,    ,    
> 
> :
> ...


    . .

----------


## altress

!    ... 1  8.2        2012  (   01.09.2011  31.08.2012).   2011      v   9  2011    17 000 ,    2012        1-  2012    14 000 . 
      ?        ,  .. (17 000 + 14 000)/15 *12.        9      , ..   1   2011  
(17 000 / 9) *1 + 14 000. 

 2011 . ;  9 .	; 	17 077,94	1,0000	1 897,55	14 823,65
 2012 . ;  6 .	; 	14 422,79	1,0000	2 403,80	12 518,98
          :     .
  ,      1  8.2?

----------

,            ?

----------


## altress

10%     (9    )   ,     .

----------

,      ...

      14422.79,   -      -   217/250     , ..    01.01.11-30.09.11      01.09.11-31.08.12

----------

.
   2000  2017 ,        ( 8.2)
 01.01.2017      2002....    ,     2000,    ,     2002    ?

----------

...     )

----------

